
Netflix, Amazon Forced to Fund European Video Under New Rule - oliverx0
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-02/netflix-amazon-forced-to-promote-fund-eu-works-under-new-rules
======
matt_the_bass
This sounds great! I hope they offer original language versions rather than
only overdubbed.

